# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  [ التـاسـع من مُحـرم ] يا شبيهًا للنبيّ المصطفى رُحماك بـ الأُم الحزينه ..

## ليلاس

*اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد ..*

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..*





في خروج شبل الحسين علي الأكبر للقتال، خرجت روح الحسين عليه السلام من الحزن والبكاء والإنكسار بقلبه عليه السلام وكان الحسين في حالة يرثى لها، ففقد الأبناء عظيم وعظيم على قلوب الآباء وخاصة إن كان إبن مثل علي الأكبر أشبه الناس بجده المصطفى، نعم في تلك الحالة جرت دموع الوداع بين الإمام الحسين المظلوم وبين ولده الذي آلمته نار العطش والتي كانت تستعر بقلبه، وقد وقف أمام أبيه الحسين واستأذنه بالخروج.
فنظر إليه نظرة آيس منه، وأرخى عليه السلام عينه وبكى. 
ثم قال: «اللهم اشهد، فقد برز إليهم غلامٌ أشبه الناس خلقاً وخلقاً ومنطقاً برسولك صلى الله عليه وآله، وكنا إذا اشتقنا إلى نبيك نظرنا إليه».
فصاح وقال: «يابن سعد قطع الله رحمك كما قطعت رحمي».
وتقدم عليه السلام نحو القوم، فقاتل قتالاً شديداً وقتل جمعاً كثيراً.
وكان الحسين (ع) حينما واقفاً بباب الخيمة، وليلى أم الأكبر تنظر في وجه الحسين (ع)، فتراه مسروراً بشجاعة ولده الأكبر، وإذا بها ترى وجه الحسين (ع) قد تغير فجأة، فبادرتهُ بالسؤال مذهولةً: "سيدي أرى وجهك قد تغير، هل أصيب ولدي بشيء"؟ فقال لها الحسين (ع): "لا يا ليلى، ولكن برز اليه من يخاف منه عليه، يا ليلى ادعي لولدك فإن دعاء الام مستجاب بحق ولدها".
دخلت ليلى الخيمة، ورفعت يديها إلى السماء قائلة: "إلهي بغربة أبي عبد الله، إلهي بعطش أبي عبد الله، ياراد يوسف إلى يعقوب أردد إلي ولدي علي"
فاستجاب الله دعاء ليلى، ونصر علي الأكبر على بكر بن غانم فقتلهُ، وجاء الى ابيه، وهو يقول:
صيد الملوك أرانب وثعالب * وإذا برزت فصيدي الأبطال
وأقبل الأكبر بعد ان قتل بكر بن غانم الى ابيه يطلب شربة من الماء، وهو يقول: "يا أبه العطش قتلني، وثقل الحديد قد أجهدني، فهل الى شربة ماء من سبيل أتقوى بها على الأعداء". فأجابه الحسين (ع): "بني علي اصبر قليلاً، سيسيقيك جدك المصطفى، بكأسه الأوفى شربةً لا تظمأ بعدها أبداً". ثم قال له: "ولدي علي اذهب الى امك وادركها قبل ان تموت، فإنها مغمى عليها في الخيمة".
وفي رواية أخرى تهز القلب تصف حال علي الأكبر بعد رجوعه:
رجع إلى أبيه وقال: يا أبه، العطش قد قتلني، وثقل الحديد قد أجهدني، فهل إلى شربة ماء من سبيل؟
فبكى الحسين عليه السلام وقال: «واغوثاه يا بني، من أين آتي بالماء قاتل قليلاً، فما أسرع ما تلقى جدك محمداً عليه السلام، فيسقيك بكأسه الأوفى شربةً لا تظلمأ بعدها».
فبرز علي الأكبر نحو المعركة شاهراً سيفه قائلاً:
أنا علي بن الحسين بن علي
نحن وبيت الله أولى بالنبي
تالله لا يحكم فينا ابن الدعي
أضربكم بالسيف أحمي عن ابي
أطعنكم بالرمح حتى ينثني
طعن غلام هاشمي علوي
فحمل ثانية واقبل نحو القوم يضرب فيهم ضربا قويا حتى أكمل عددهم على المئتين، إلى أن جزعوا لكثرة ما قتل منهم فكمن له عند ذلك مرة بن منقذ العبدي عليه اللعنة فما ولى اللعين حتى ضرب علي الاكبر على رأسه فتعلق علي بالجواد فجال به الفرس بين الجيش الى ان قطعوه بالسيوف إربا اربا واستغاث بابيه الحسين مناديا: أبه عليك مني السلام، يا أبتاه أدركني، سمع صوته الحسين، أقبل اليه، كشف عنه الأعداء، جلس عنده: بني لعن الله قوما قتلوك ما أجرأهم على الرحمن وعلى انتهاك حرمة الرسول، بني، بني علي، على الدنيا بعدك العفا. 





هي الطفُ مهما حاولوا تدنيسها
*من حيثُ هُم لا يشعروا*
*يحموها*
*وتبقى تفيضُ بطهارة الهمس والحس*
*ونقتربُ من قوس الكمال والجمال*
*فهذا عليٌ الأكبر قد ارتدى رياح السماء*
*وتدرّع بقرص الشمس*
*ومضى يخوضُ معركة الخلودِ فوق بحارٍ من الرمل المُتلاطم*
*وكأنني بقلب زينب يقول :*
*إذهب*
*ودعنا في خُطاكَ نُسبّحُ*
*ونذوبُ في هذي الرمال*
*أعليٌ يا بُستانَ وردٍ*
*بهِ انزرعت لُغة الجمال*
*اعليُ رفقاً بالحُسينِ فقلبهُ*
*يشتاقُكَ حتى اذا انطحنتَ أوصالُكَ انقطعت منهُ الفصول*
*واللهِ ماتَ ابوكَ وهو يضُمكَ*
*وتحيرتَ فيك العقول*
*هُم ما دروا أنّ الحُسينَ يودِعُ*
*جسد الرسول*
*هُم ما دروا أنّ الحُسينَ يودِعُ*
*همسَ البتول*
*فارحم أباكَ فقد هوى*
*للأرضِ*
*حينَ رآكَ تمضي للخيول*
*حتى تناهى الصوتُ منهُ*
*ولدي*
*بعدكَ الحُزنُ بقلبي سيطول*
*ولدي هيا اجبني*
*لليتامى ما اقول*
*وإلى زينبَ ياروحَ الفؤاد*
*لو اتت تنشدُني*
*ماذا أقول*
*وإلى أُمّكَ ما أحكي لها*
*وإلى ما ولدي حالُ اليتامى سيأول*
*سيدي يا أبا عبدالله عظم الله لك الأجر*
*سيدي ارفع رأسك*
*فهُناكَ فوجٌ مِن الملائكة هبط ليواسيكَ في هذة اللحظات*
*فاستقبلهم* *وامسح دمعة عينيكَ*

----------


## ليلاس

علي الأكبر ابن الإمام الحسين (ع)*

*
*هو علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب (عليهم السلام) الملقب بالأكبر أول شهيد منأهل البيت في كربلاء .*
*أمه ليلى بنت أبي مرة بن عروة بن مسعود الثقفي وأمها ميمونة بنت أبي سفيان .*
*وليلى سيدة من بيت شرف فجدها أحد العظيمين (لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم) أي كثير المال والجاه والولد وكان جدها عروة عظيم الطائف كما أن الوليد بن المغيرة عظيم مكة وشتان بين الاثنين فالأول مات مسما بن قتلوه بسهم وهو يؤذن للصلاة لأن قومه ما زالوا آنذاك على الكفر والثاني أعني الوليد مات كافرا معارضا للنبي ولدعوته .* 
*ولد علي بن الحسين (ع) في الحادي عشر من شهر ذي القعدة سن 33هـ قبل مقتل عثمانبن عفان بسنتين وعليه يكون عمره ـ يوم شهادته سنة 61هـ ـ ثمان وعشرين سنة وقيل غير ذلك .*
ويبدو من لقبه (الأكبر) أنه أكبر أولاد الحسين (ع) وهذا ما ذهب إليه السيد *المقرم في كتابه علي الأكبر وأيده السيد المرعشي النجفي (قدس سره) وهو من المتضلعين* *بالأنساب فقد قال في مقدمته على كتاب علي الأكبر ما نصه: ومن فؤئا هذا السفر الجليل* *أنه أثبت كون علي الأكبر شهيد الطف أكبر سناً من الإمام زين العابدين (ع) وهو الحق* *الحقيق بالقبول كيف لا فقد و الأصح والأشهر بين علماء التاريخ والنسب كون علي الأكبر أكبر سناً من الإمام سيد**الساجدين (ع) وإن كلامهم حجة إذ هم خراء هذا الفن انتهى كلامه قدس سره. ومما يؤيد* *ذلك إن ولادة الإمام زين العابدين كانت سنة 38هـ وعليه فان علي الأكبر أكبر من* *الإمام زين العابدين بخمس سنين . أما عن زواجه وذريته فقد ذكر المؤرخين انه كان* *متزوجا إلا أنه لا عقب له. وعلي الأكبر شخصية مرموقة في أوساط الناس فقد كان من**كرماء العرب المشهورين لدى القاصي والداني كما أنه كان من أعظم الناس تقى وصلاحا**.*


لم تـر عيـنٌ نظـرت مثلـهمن محتف يمشي ومـن ناعـل
يغلـي نـأي اللحـم حتـى إذا انضج لم يغـل علـى الآكـل
كـان إذا شبـت لـه نــاره يوقدهـا بالـشـرف القـابـل
كيمـا يـراه بائـسٌ مـرمـلٌأ فـرد حـيٍّ ليـس بـالآهـل
لا يؤثـر الدنيـا علـى دينـه ولا يبيـع الـحـق بالبـاطـل
أعني ابن ليلى ذا السدى والندى أعني ابن بنت الشرف الفاضل


كيف لا يكون كذلك فهو شبيه رسول الله (ص) خلقا وخلقا ومنطقا نعم لقد ذهب كثير من*علمائنا إلى القول بعصمته. وكان لهذا الشاب المحمدي دور حساس في أحداث كربلاء إلى**جانب أبيه الحسين (ع) وعمه أبي الفضل العباس وبقية الصفوة من آل محمد وأصحاب الحسين (ع) حيث أتى بالماء أكثر من مرة وكان**بين الحين والآخر يفك الحصار عن أصحاب أبيه إذا حوصروا وكان لا يفارق والده لاسيما* *في حواراته مع جيش العدو انه كان نسخه من جديه رسول الله (ص) وعلي بن أبي طالب (ع)*



علي الأكبر يستأذن أباه في القتال 


ذكر أرباب المقاتل انه لما قتل أصحاب الحسين (ع) ولم يبق معه إلا أهل بيته، تقدم ولده علي الأكبر، فاستأذنه للبراز. وكان علي الأكبر من أصبح الناس وجها وأحسنهم خلقا فنظر إليه الحسين (ع) نظر آيس وأرخى عينيه بالدموع، وأطرق برأسه إلى الأرض لئلا يراه العدو فيشمت به. وقيل إن الإمام قال له: ولدي عليَّ إليَّ إليَّ أودعك وتودعني أشمك وتشمني، فاعتنق الحسين ولده وجعلا يبكيان .
اويـلــي مـــن تـــلاگو عـنــد الاوداعامشابگ طول لمن هـووا لـلگاع
لاع ابــــــنــــــه لــــبــــيــــه والأبــــــــــــو لاععلى اوليده يويلي اوداع الأكشر
يشـم احسيـن خــد ابـنـه او يحـبـهاو دمـعــه مـثــل دمـــع ابـنــه يـصـبـه
الـنــار الـلــي ابگلـــب ابـنــه ابگلــبــه يخفيـهـا عـلـى ابـنـه او نــوب تظـهـر
يگلـــــــــه والــــدمـــــع بــالــعــيـــن دفــــــــــاگابـعـبـره امـكـسَّـره وابگلـــب خـفــاگ
يبـويـه اوداعــة الله هــذا الـفــراگيــبــويـــه اشــبــيــدنــه هــــــــذا الــــــــمگدَّر


ثم ان الحسين رفع رأسه مشيرا بسبابتيه إلى السماء وقال: ألهم اشهد على هؤلاء القوم فقد برز إليهم غلام أشبه الناس خلقا وخلقا ومنطقا برسولك محمد (ص) وكنا إذا اشتقنا إلى نبيك نظرنا إلى هذا الغلام، ألهم امنعم بركات الأرض وفرقهم تفريقا ومزقهم تمزيقا واجعلهم طرائق قددا ولا ترض الولاة عنهم أبدا فإنهم دعونا لينصرونا ثم عدوا علينا يقاتلوننا. وصاح بعمر بن سعد: قطع الله رحمك كما قطعت رحمي، ولا بارك لك في أمرك، وسلط الله عليك من يذبحك على فراشك. 


ثم تلا قوله تعالى: (إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحا وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين ذرية بعضها من بعض والله سميع عليم) فكأنما علم علي الأكبر الرخصة من أبيه فحمل على القوم وهو يرتجز ويقول:
أنـا عليُّ بن الحسين بن علي
نـحن وبـيت الله أولى بالنبي
اضربكم بالسيف أحمي عن أبي
ضـرب غـلامٍ هاشميٍّ علويّ
تالله لا يـحكم فـينا ابن الدعي



يبويه شربـة امَّيـه الچبـدي اتگوَّد ورد للميـدان وحـدي
يبويه الفطر چبدي وحگ جدي العطش والشمس والميدان والحر
فبكى الحسين وقال: وا غوثاه من أين آتي لك بالماء قاتل قليلا فما أسرع ما تلقى رسول الله (ص) فسيسقيك بكأسه الأوفى شربة لا تظمأ بعدها أبدا رجع علي الأكبر وجعل يقاتل حتى قتل تمام المائتين قال حميد بن مسلم. كنت واقفا وبجنبي مرة بن منقذ التميمي، وعلي بن الحسين يشد على القوم يمنة ويسرة فيهزمهم، فقال مرة: عليّ آثام العرب إن مر بي هذا الغلام ولم أثكل به أباه. فقلت لا تقل هذا يكفيك هؤلاء، فقال: والله لأفعلن .
ومر بنا علي الأكبر، وهو يطرد كتيبة أمامه فطعنه برمحه فانقلب على قربوس سرج فرسه واعتنق الفرس فحمله إلى معسكر الأعداء فاحتوشوه وقطعوه بسيوفهم إربا إربا .
ولما بلغت روحه التراقي نادى: أبه عليك مني السلام، هذا جدي رسول الله قد سقاني بكأسه الأوفى، شربة لا أظمأ بعدها أبدا وهو يقول لك: العجل العجل فإن لك كأسا مذخورة حتى تشربها الساعة وشهق شهقة كانت فيها نفسه وفارقت روحه الدنيا .
قالت سكينة: لما سمع أبي صوت علي، أخذ تارة يقوم وأخرى يجلس وهو يقول: وا ولداه. 
*ثم انحدر إليه الحسين (ع) ومعه أهل بيته حتى وقف عليه، رآه مقطعا بالسيوف إربا إربا فقال: بني قتل الله قوما قتلوك، ما أجرأهم على الرحمان، وعلى انتهاك حرمة الرسول. ثم استهلت عيناه بالدموع، وقال: ولدي علي على الدنيا بعدك العفا أما أنت فقد استرحت من هم الدنيا وغمها وبقي أبوك لهمها وكربها .*


*
يبويه من عدل راسك او رجليـكاو من غمَّض اعيونك واسبل ايديك ينور العين كل سيف الوصل ليـكگطع گلبي او لعند احشاي سـدَّر
يبويه مـن سمـع يمـك ونينـكمن شبحت لعند المـوت عينـك
للعشرين مـا وصلـن اسنينـكاو حاتقني عليك الدهر الاگشـر**






*

----------


## ليلاس

*مقتطفات من شهادة* 
*علي بن الحسين الأكبر (عليهما السلام)*
*قال: السيد بحر العلوم: وجعل علي الأكبر يكر على القوم كرة بعد كرة حتى رمي بسهم وقع في حلقه فخرقه وأقبل يتقلب في دمه وضربه مرة بن منقذ العبدي بالسيف على رأسه ثمطعنه بالرمح في ظهره وضربه الناس بأسيافهم فاعتنق الفرس فاحتمله الفرس إلى معسكر الأعداء فقطعوه بالسيوف إربا إربا .*عثر الزمان به فغودر جسمه نهب القواضب والقنا المتقصد
ومحا الردى يا قاتل الله الردى منه هلال دجىً وغرة فرقـديا نجعة الحيين هاشم والنـدىوحمى الذمارين العلا والسؤدد
فلتذهب الدنيا على الدنيا العفاما بعد يومك من زمانٍ ارغـد
*ولما أقبل الحسين إلى ولده كان في طريقه يلهج بأعلى صوته ويصيح ويكثر من قوله: ولدي علي، ولدي علي، حتى وصل إليه فأخلى رجليه معها من الركاب ورمى بنفسه على جسد ولده وأخذ رأسه فوضعه في حجره وجعل يمسح الدم والتراب عن وجهه وانكب عليه واضعا خده علىخده وهو يقول: يا بني قتل الله قوما قتلوك .*
*وكأني بعمته زينب (ع) وهي ترى اخاها الحسين (ع) واقفا على مصرع ولده:*
والله عجـب يـا گرة العـيـن نايم او يمـك واجـف احسيـنيصفج اليسـره فـوگ اليميـن مـن الوسـف ويجـر الونيـن
يعتب عليـك او نـوب علبيـن او تجري ادموعه اعله الوجنتين


*محرقات: من شهادة علي الأكبر (ع)* 
قال السيد بحر العلوم في مقتله: ولما قتل علي بن الحسين الأكبر دخل الحسين (ع) خيمة النساء باكيا حزينا آيسا من الحياة ولما رأته أبنته سكينة بهذه الحالة قالت له أبه مالي أراك تنعى نفسك وتدير طرفك أين أخي علي؟ فقال لها الحسين (ع): قتله اللئام فنادت سكينة وا أخاه وا مهجة قلباه .
ما چانت بخوهـا تـدري اسكينـه
تگله چا شبيـه المصطفـى وينـه
تـدري يبتهـج لـو عاينـه ابعينـه
او تشوف احسين حاله موش عاجبها
يگلها راح شبه المصطفى امن ايدي
يسكنه البين حاتفني علـى اوليـدي
فگد ابني هدم ركني او لوه چبـدي
او كل الي علـي جـدد مصايبهـا
قال بعضهم كانت ليلى أم علي الأكبر في خيمتها عندما جاء الحسين به إلى خيمة أعدها للشهداء من أهل بينه ولم تكن تعلم بمصرعه وكانت ترى النساء والأطفال يتراكضون حتى إذا مرت بها طفلة سألتها يا طفلة ما الخبر؟ قالت: ان سيدي ومولاي الحسين أقبل بولده علي الأكبر مقطعا بالسيوف إربا إربا عندها نادت وا ولداه وا علياه وركضت إلى مصرعه قال عمارة بن واقد كأني أنظر إلى امرأة قد خرجت من فسطاط الحسين (ع) وهي تنادي: وا ولداه وا قتيلاه وا قلة ناصراه وا غربتاه وا مهجة قلباه ليتني كنت قبل هذا اليوم عمياء ليتني وسدت الثرى .

وأمُّـه مـا بيـن عماتـه
دموعها من وجدها جاريه
تقول يا روحي ويا مهجتي
تركتنـي والهـةً باكـيـه




*علي الأكبر شبيه رسول الله (ص)* 
*لقد أجمعت كتب المقاتل والسير أن علي بن الحسين الأكبر (ع) كان أشبه الناس برسول الله خَلقاً وخُلقاً ومنطقاً. ولهذا الشبه الأكيد بينه وبين جده المصطفى (ص) كان أهل المدينة إذا اشتاقوا إلى النبي (ص) نظروا إليه إذ كان أشبه الناس به (ص)* 
*يقول الاصفهاني (ره):**تمثل النبيُّ فـي سليلـه في خُلقه وخَلقه وقيلـه**شمائل النبيِّ فـي شمائلـه وصولةُ الوصيِّ في فضائله**هو النبيُّ في معارج العلا لكن عروجه بطف كربلا*
*أما أهل البيت رجالا ونساء فقد كانوا إذا نظروا إليه تذكروا رسول الله (ص) وكان علي الأكبر الحبيب إلى قلوبهم يحبونه حبا جماً لا يوصف ولهذا لما أتى أباه طالبا الرخصة في القتال بكى بكاء شديدا وقال: يا ولدي يعز والله عليّ فراقك، فقال: كيف يا أبتاه وأنت وحيد بين الأعداء فريد لا ناصر لك ولا معين روحي لورحك الفداء ونفسي لنفسك الوقاء. أقول: عز على الحسين فراق ولده إذن ما حاله لما رآه مقطعا بالسيوف إربا إربا؟!!* 
*وأما نساء أهل البيت يوم عاشوراء فإنهن لما رأين علي بن الحسين (ع) يريد التوجه إلى القتال اجتمعن حوله كالحلقة وقلن له إرحم غربتنا ولا تستعجل في القتال فإنه ليس لنا طاقة في فراقك. قال الراوي فلم يزل يجهد ويبالغ في طلب الإذن من أبيه حتى أذن له وكان الحسين (ع) يخاطب النساء دعوه يبرز فإن الحبيب قد اشتاق إلى حبيبه فعلا نحيبهن وبكائهن .*
*أقول فما حالهن لما جيء به مقطعا بالسيوف إربا إربا .**يا بدر ليلي امضوي اسمايي اريع روحي او نور عيناي**يا مهجتي او يالبة احشاي المن بعد يالولد شكـواي


مقتطفات هامة: من مصيبة علي الأكبر (ع) 
قال الراوي: لما عاد علي الأكبرمن الميدان ومعه رأس بكر بن غانم جاء إلى خيمة أمه ليلى وإذا به يراها ناشرة الشعر باكية العين رافعة اليدين تدعو الله بالسلامة لولدها فلما رأته قامت إليه واعتنقته فالتفت إليها قال: يا أماه 
أما تحبين ان تفتخري يوم القيامة عند جدتي فاطمة الزهراء؟ يا أما انظري إلى هذه النسوة كل امرأة تأتي يوم القيامة إلى فاطمة الزهراء وتفتخر عندها بولدها أو بزوجها أو بأخيها، أما أما تحبين ان تقولي لفاطمة الزهراء يوم القيامة يا فاطمة إني فديت ولدك الحسين بولدي علي؟ لما سمعت ليلى هذه الكلمات قالت: بني بيض الله وجهك اذهب إلى نصرة أبيك الحسين فخرج متوجها إلى القتال فمر على أبيه وهو يقول: أبه يا حسين أوصيك بأمي ليلى خيرا. 
وبقيت ليلى في خيمتها وما هي إلا ساعة حتى جاء الحسين بعلي الأكبر مقطعا بالسيوف إربا إربا وكأني بها
(تگله يبني) ردتك ذخر لايام شيبي لـيش انگطـع مـنك نـصيبي
يـمـحروم مـن شـم الـعذيبي
أقول: هذا هو حال ليلى والدة علي الأكبر أما حال والده الحسين (ع) فإنه لا يوصف ولعل هذا الخبر يكشف عن بعض ما حل بأبي عبد الله قال الراوي: أقبل الحسين إليه مسرعا حتى إذا وصل إلى مصرعه رمى بنفسه من على ظهر جواده جلس عند رأس ولده أخذه ووضعه في حجره صاح: بني علي! فلم يسمع جوابا صاح ثانية، فلم يسمع جوابا ثم وضع فمه على فمه وصاح بني علي على الدنيا بعدك العفا .
قيل وصار الحسين في حالة احتضار في تلك اللحظات فأرادتزينب (ع)أن تشغلالحسينعن مصاب ولده ولذا خرجت شابكة عشرها علىرأسها وتنادي وا ولداه وا ثمرة فؤاداه وا علياه فلما رآها أبو عبد الله قام إليها وقال أخيه زينب ارجعي إلى الخيمة ولا تشمتي بنا الأعداء .
صعبه عليه من تطلعين======واتشوفچ العدوان تمشين
يمخدرة عباس واحسين
أقول: أين كان هذا الغيور عنها، أين أبو عبد الله ليراها بين الأعداء يتفرجون عليها، أين كان عنها وهي على ناقة مهزولة بلا غطاء ولا وطاء يسار بها إلى الشام، وأين هو عنها ويزيد يتصفح وجهها وهي تستره بكمها وهكذا بقية بنات رسول الله .

او صـحت بويه يشتموني
وان صحت خويه يضربوني
وامن الضرب ورمن امتوني
او مـن البچه تلفن اعيوني
انـادي هلي او لا يسمعوني


 نسألكم الدعآء .."*

----------


## كــاريس

مشكورة أختي ..

مأجورة ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين* 
*مصيبة أفجعت القلوب وأدمت العيون لفقد الشباب الغالي* 
*لمصاب علي ولدماءه الزاكيه* 

*ليلآس ..*
*مأجوورة على الطرح المؤثر الرائع*
*ربي يعطيكِ العاافيه*
*في ميزان الاعمآال*
*ودي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> مشكورة أختي ..
> 
> مأجورة ...



 
*ـآلعفوو ..*

*تسلم خيتي ع الحضور ..*

*مأجورة و مثــــــــــــآبه .."*

----------


## ليلاس

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين* 
> *مصيبة أفجعت القلوب وأدمت العيون لفقد الشباب الغالي* 
> *لمصاب علي ولدماءه الزاكيه* 
> 
> *ليلآس ..*
> *مأجوورة على الطرح المؤثر الرائع*
> *ربي يعطيكِ العاافيه*
> *في ميزان الاعمآال*
> *ودي ..*



 
*الله يسسلمك و يعآإفيك غناتي ..*

*تشكري ع التوـآإجد ..*

*مأجورة ..]*

----------

